# Are these nematodes?



## Machop66 (Sep 15, 2018)

I live in Southern Oregon. I have an area of grass in my backyard that is low and so when i water the grass the soil stays wet forever...it seems. I would cap that area off from getting irrigation but some of it isnt low. The grass there may be some kind of fine fescue but not sure. The grass has a lighter shade of green then the rest of the lawn. It is hard to mow because it has flopped over. I noticed this past season that i can pull the lawn up with no resistance. The grass looks healthy but again easily pulled up. I decided to take another look today and noticed those small translucent worms. Sorry so long but i wanted to give you enough info. If these are nematodes are they good or bad? I dont see any grubs. Should i be worried? Maybe the grass is easily pulled up because the soil doesnt dry. Any help would be appreciated. The first picture is zoomed in.


----------



## pintail45 (Apr 26, 2018)

Nematodes are much smaller, those look like pot worms.


----------



## Machop66 (Sep 15, 2018)

Yes i think your right. I've read that pot worms are drawn to moisture and acidic soils. I haven't found one article talking about them in the lawn only compost or gardens. I used a probe tester and it shows its not acidic. Moisture test with probe showed as wet as the tester goes even 9 days later. Temps are in the high 60s and that area is on the north side. So with all that.....i find it bewildering that the grass looks healthy but yet can be pulled up easily. If those pot worms are eating the roots (organic matter) then why hasnt the grass turned brown?... i am not as freaked out over them right now. Im going to fill in that low spot next year and just stop watering that section for now. One more thing if i pulled some grass up to take look underneath and then put the grass down and kind of pat it down it does not reattach itself it just lays there like a toupee. Thanks for replying hope to hear answers to my other question


----------

